# Sealing a 'rock wall'



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

So I have built a rock wall using closed cell foam and a flex-mortar (has polymers to make it more flexible and less rigid). 










It is still portland-cement based, and I have been spraying it with vinegar and rinsing it for a long time. I am going to paint it (acrylic craft paint) and then was going to seal it. But now I am thinking I should see what other people have used to seal this kind of background. I was thinking using one of these substances:

clear epoxy resin

a silicone sealant

a varnish of some sort

a cement/rock sealant

pond sealant


What have you folks used successfully? Actual product names would be helpful. 

Thanks!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

That looks great, I dont think its necessary to seal it if you used the closed cell foam.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

It is definitely necessary to seal it, as there is a thinset mortar over the closed-cell foam.. and then there will be acrylic paint (even though it is labelled non-toxic, I would rather avoid having stuff leeching into the water/substrate.


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

The mortar is your biggest concern as it has a really high pH (the reason for the acid washing). The paint should be fine, it is non-toxic and also the same type of paint that is used on the various soft foam aquarium and terrarium decorations.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Correct... the pH is the biggest concern; however, I believe most acylics have a tendency of breaking down in water eventually, and I would rather make it as slow of a process as possible, especially considering the warm, humid environments these tanks will be in.

I am planning on utilizing this type of background in part for my next project, a Corallus caninus terrarium.

I would like to seal the surface as well as possible.. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

lukebalsavich said:


> Correct... the pH is the biggest concern; however, I believe most acylics have a tendency of breaking down in water eventually, and I would rather make it as slow of a process as possible, especially considering the warm, humid environments these tanks will be in.
> 
> I am planning on utilizing this type of background in part for my next project, a Corallus caninus terrarium.
> 
> I would like to seal the surface as well as possible.. Any suggestions?


I would sugest a liquid bound called Tapcrete, i use this nowdays for my backgrounds, many zoo around the world use this in ther cages what i have been told.

Just blend Tapcrete with pigment powder to paint the background and to seal it at the same time. You will have no probleme with shiny surfase, the cement/mortar will suck up tapcrete and leave a dull surface. When you paint first use the bright colours and dry bruch it, after you blend a darker colour and just pour this on the background and whait 2-3 seconds, then dry the top surfase with a rag. The cracks and cavitys will be dark and also very dull, but this will work only if you moult up the background surface first, befor the mortar is completly dry.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone, I will check into it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

I did this yesterday, so this is how it can look in surface when you use tapcrete.


































Regards.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

So when you use tapcrete, you have to apply it to wet mortor before it is cured? And where did you purchase it?

Thanks!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Is Tapcrete even available in the states?


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

ok so i am not finding tapcrete anywhere stateside. Any suggestions?


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

That's because it's "Tapecrete" .

Astek Composites Inc. - TAPECRETE

I don't know where Astek Composites is located but they do have a North American phone number or you could email them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Marinarawr said:


> That's because it's "Tapecrete" .
> 
> Astek Composites Inc. - TAPECRETE
> 
> I don't know where Astek Composites is located but they do have a North American phone number or you could email them.


Thanks for the correction hehe.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

I have painted the rock wall, and it seems to be pretty neutral at this point, so I might not use any additional sealer.

Here is a look. It actually looks much better than this in person, much less monochromatic.


----------

